# NGT Banquet: Location and Map Added



## Necedah (Jan 13, 2013)

Mark your calendars. The date for North Georgia Traditional 
Archery 's annual banquet will be Saturday, March 2nd.

List of Donated Items for the banquet in this tread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=739112

Location:
Ryan's Steakhouse
126 Georgia 400
Dawsonville, Ga 30534
Dave Pritchard (706) 265-1565 Asst Manager
Average Meal Cost $11
Start Time: 4pm

No admission for the Banquet, but each person will be required to purchase your meal.
Please do not bring your large donations in the front door. Enter, pay and keep your receipt. I imagine we will have access through a side door
to bring in the donated items.

Map
Ryan's
126 Georgia 400
Dawsonville, Ga 30534


----------



## Al33 (Jan 13, 2013)

Done. Looking forward to it.


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 13, 2013)

Putting it on the calendar.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 13, 2013)

Great I can't wait!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 13, 2013)

Got it marked.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 14, 2013)

locked in!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 14, 2013)

Aw man....same day as Drew's state robotics match. Hate I will miss this.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 18, 2013)

I WILL make it this year. Can't wait.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 23, 2013)

do you have to be present to win raffle items ?


----------



## Necedah (Jan 23, 2013)

No Donnie,  you do not have to be present to win, but the person that drops your ticket in the bag is responsible for getting your winnings to you.

Dave


----------



## dutchman (Jan 23, 2013)

dpoole said:


> do you have to be present to win raffle items ?



Good question!



Necedah said:


> No Donnie,  you do not have to be present to win, but the person that drops your ticket in the bag is responsible for getting your winnings to you.
> 
> Dave



Good answer! Thank you Mr. President! Necedah is my president!


----------



## John V. (Jan 28, 2013)

I did not see mention of a start time.  What time will the festivities start?


----------



## Bowhunterga (Jan 30, 2013)

The banquet will start at 4pm.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 5, 2013)

The early start is so that folks will have ample time to look the raffle items over, but tickets, place their tickets, eat, and then have time to buy more tickets.

Folks need to start saving their nickels for this one. Gonna be BIG!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2013)

The banquet is coming up fast!


----------



## Gordief (Feb 18, 2013)

just 5 miles from my house... can't wait.


----------



## RPM (Feb 24, 2013)

My wife and are looking foreward to this (if she's up to it).


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 25, 2013)

shameless bump......


----------



## dutchman (Feb 26, 2013)

Saturday is the day!


----------



## donblfihu (Feb 26, 2013)

What is the latest a person could get there and it still be worth it, anyone know about what time ? I have to work till 3:30 sat


----------



## dutchman (Feb 26, 2013)

donblfihu said:


> What is the latest a person could get there and it still be worth it, anyone know about what time ? I have to work till 3:30 sat



Banquet arrival begins at 4:00 pm. Raffle drawings begins at 6:00 pm. Only you can judge if it would be worthwhile based on your ETA.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 26, 2013)

donblfihu said:


> What is the latest a person could get there and it still be worth it, anyone know about what time ? I have to work till 3:30 sat


As close as you are, I would think you would have plenty of time to get there, look over the goodies, buy some raffle tickets and eat.


----------



## donblfihu (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks I'm going to try to make it.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 2, 2013)

ttt


----------



## zanzibar (Mar 2, 2013)

Can non-members attend, or can I join at the banquet? I was planning to join tomorrow at the shoot.
Odds of making the banquet are slim. My kids are in a taekwondo tournament today, but if I can get out in time, I'd like to attend


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes non members can attend. mike


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 2, 2013)

My wife and I had a great time at the banquet. Thanks to Pine Nut and Dutchman for the bow rack and turkey call that my wife won. Also a HUGE thank you to my wife for not practicing that turkey call ALL the way home.


----------



## RPM (Mar 4, 2013)

Wanted to thank you folks for an enjoyable evening!
My wife, Rebecca, and I had a great time.
The kids made the evening, they were a delight to have around!

Thanks.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 4, 2013)

It was truly great tro see everyone at the banquet!  Good tmes and great friends, it doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## frankwright (Mar 4, 2013)

It was nice and I sure did like the beautiful hand made bow and arrow rack I won but I never even got it in the house!

My 16 year old Grandson has developed an interest in Traditional archery and had wanted to come to the banquet but was unable to due to other commitments. My wife decided he needed the bow rack more than I did and after a little whining I agreed.
He loves it and has it up on the wall in his home now.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 4, 2013)

Great time with great friends! Awesome raffle inventory. I sure hope folks will patronize the companies that donated items for it. Some of these companies are home grown by our very own club members. I cannot mention names due to advertising restrictions on the forum but I'm sure most know who they are and if not they can read the list in earlier posts inside this thread.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 5, 2013)

Al33 said:


> Great time with great friends! Awesome raffle inventory. I sure hope folks will patronize the companies that donated items for it. Some of these companies are home grown by our very own club members. I cannot mention names due to advertising restrictions on the forum but I'm sure most know who they are and if not they can read the list in earlier posts inside this thread.



Good post, Al. I agree wholeheartedly!


----------

